# task manager "path not found"



## n2itions328 (Dec 19, 2007)

I got this computer early november. it is a hp m8100n, windows home premium, every patch and update has been applied. I have not had a need to use the task manager until the other day when nortons would not close out. When i tried to use it, (alt+cntrl+del) nothing happens. cntrl+shft+esc same thing. If I click on the task bar, and click task manager, I get the message "C:\windows\system32\taskmgr.exe The specified path does not exist. Check path and then try again"
ok, so i go to hp support, and the tech sends me a registry patch link (3 of them to be exact) Before i ran them, i looked at the locations about to be updated and nothing was in these locations. ran the patch, rechecked and all was there. restart, try, and nothing. I went to the system32 folder, and tried clicking TASKMGR.exe directly and it says the same error, path does not exist. other methods produce same effect as before. avg, nortons and windows defender have all come up blank. except once avg found "trojan horse generic7.enj" It is a crack for popcap games...a torrent at piratebay. 
I downloaded a 3rd party task manager from cnet, just to see of anything out of the ordinary, nothing seems out of place. even check to see if my taskmgr.exe has been modified, it hasn't since 11/2/2006 system restore back to the earliest point did not help. out of things to try. any ideas? even tried my 4 yr olds idea,"maybe its got the wrong name"...so yeah, i renamed it taskmgr.exe and tried....and now i am here....:sigh::upset:


----------



## mkosma (Apr 25, 2008)

Have you found any answer? My PC started doing this very recently. I'm running Vista. No viruses apparently. 

Continues to occur in Win safe mode.

Odd thing is, if I copy a known good (and working) taskmgr.exe off another computer, put it on a flash and try to run it, I get the same error message:

G:\taskmgr.exe
The specified path does not exist.

Check the path, and then try again.

I'm guessing that this error message is somewhat garbled - the file that it's not finding is proably not taskmgr.exe, but some dll or ocx that taskmgr.exe is depending on.


----------



## mkosma (Apr 25, 2008)

I just found the answer! Turns out this message is caused when you install ProcessExplorer then delete or relocate the executable.

See my post here for more details on how to fix.

monty


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

n2itions328 said:


> I got this computer early november. it is a hp m8100n, windows home premium, every patch and update has been applied. I have not had a need to use the task manager until the other day when nortons would not close out. When i tried to use it, (alt+cntrl+del) nothing happens. cntrl+shft+esc same thing. If I click on the task bar, and click task manager, I get the message "C:\windows\system32\taskmgr.exe The specified path does not exist. Check path and then try again"
> ok, so i go to hp support, and the tech sends me a registry patch link (3 of them to be exact) Before i ran them, i looked at the locations about to be updated and nothing was in these locations. ran the patch, rechecked and all was there. restart, try, and nothing. I went to the system32 folder, and tried clicking TASKMGR.exe directly and it says the same error, path does not exist. other methods produce same effect as before. avg, nortons and windows defender have all come up blank. except once avg found "trojan horse generic7.enj" It is a crack for popcap games...a torrent at piratebay.
> I downloaded a 3rd party task manager from cnet, just to see of anything out of the ordinary, nothing seems out of place. even check to see if my taskmgr.exe has been modified, it hasn't since 11/2/2006 system restore back to the earliest point did not help. out of things to try. any ideas? even tried my 4 yr olds idea,"maybe its got the wrong name"...so yeah, i renamed it taskmgr.exe and tried....and now i am here....:sigh::upset:




Hi n2itions328 - 

Welcome to the Tech Support Forum - Vista Support!

I have heard of this, seen things similar to it, but never gotten into one yet. So, if you want to check some things out, let's see where it brings us - hopefully to a resolution for you.

I'd like two items - 
*1.* A Belarc Advisor report saved in "mht" format (Top right of Internet Explorer screen; Page; Saved as; save as mht), as a web page or as a Word document. You can download Belarc HERE.

*2. * Bring up an* ELEVATED *command prompt START | type cmd.exe | right-click on cmd.exe up top | select Run as Administrator | respond to User Access Control prompt. 

Now... copy and paste the following into the "DOS" command prompt box (you may have to move the mouse to the top of the box and right-click then select Edit then paste) - 


```
[FONT="Verdana"][SIZE="1"]
reg query "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Environment" > C:\$Environ0424-CCS0.txt & start notepad C:\$Environ0424-CCS0.txt[/SIZE][/FONT]
```
Press enter and a Notepad will appear - paste it into your next post, but also save the text file.

If you would then send me the two reports via Email either as separate attachments or as one zip file - DO NOT ATTACH to a post as there is secure system information within the Belarc report. Please be sure to include your screen name in the subject area and a link to this thread in the body of the email.

I'll have a look at them and get back to you as soon as I can... OK?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2





hi mkosma - were going to deal with n2itions328 here - stay and watch if you'd like. Just remember that the instructions given here may not necessarily work in your system... so feel free to start your own thread at any time. . . OK?

.


----------



## n2itions328 (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi , i have been away, so haven't had a chance to get back on here. BUT, MKOSMA is correct. I found the program "Process Explorer" and it looked like a good replacement for task manager on paper. BUt it did not perform correctly for me, so I tried to delete it. Well, that is where the problem was. I reinstalled it and chose to not replace my task manager, and poof...back comes my task manager. then i just deleted the registry keys that were added, deleted the file folder and then brought up add/remove programs. It did not find the program and asked if i wanted it removed from the list. I know this is not a perfect answer, but It works for me. Task manager works, computer works, no crashes...life is good again.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi n2itions328 - 

You found a solution and it is working for you... that is all that is important in the end here... 

Good Luck. . .

JC


----------

